# Empire Builder pics



## caravanman (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Having lost my "report" into cyberspace, I am just posting a few facebook pics of my current trip...

views from a train...

Ed


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 16, 2012)

:hi:



caravanman said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Having lost my "report" into cyberspace, I am just posting a few facebook pics of my current trip...
> 
> ...


:hi: Eddie: As always Good to know you're in the Colonies! :lol: Nice pics, that Empire Builder Route is First Rate for sure! :wub: When are you going to come thru Texas on the Sunset/Eagle? And Hopefully youll be able to Return in the Fall for the Gathbering in Philadelphia! Jim


----------



## Misty. (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, I agree, should we expect to see you in Philadelphia?


----------



## caravanman (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

To be honest this current trip was a bit of a last minute thing, I couldn't decide whether to go back to India, or take a Via rail express deals offer. In the end I found myself heading to Chicago and Amtrak with just a few days notice. Current trip started in Chicago, where I spent a few nights in the International Hostel. I love Chicago and was lucky with the weather, nice warm sunshine. Arrived here in Portland yesterday. Nice trip down, reconditioned sleeper car and everything worked, even the air vent and heating controls functioned correctly! Crew were just ok, a functional but joyless bunch. My train assistant was fine though. Nice to be in the last coach on the train, and so take a few pics of the track, etc, although that window was dirty.

I am in Portland 'till Monday, then train down to San Francisco for a few days in the hostel there, then back to Chicago on the Zephyr and then fly home.

I am not sure when I will be in the Texas area, Jim, I am trying to persuade my lady friend to come with me on my next trip here, but she 'aint quite so keen on trains as I am!

As to the next "gathering" in Philly, that might happen, or India might get in the way again... watch this space!

Now, it is St. Patricks day tomorrow, and in order to salute my Irish roots, I am off to drink a few pints of Guinness to celebrate.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 17, 2012)

You were SUPER lucky with the weather in Chicago. It is unseasonably warm right now. We usually don't have weather like this until late May. It's absolutely crazy that we're running the A/C in March. We're usually shoveling and slipping on ice at this point. We skipped spring and went straight into summer.

On the plus side, it was awesome watching everyone ice skating in Millennium Park when it first hit 63 degrees the other day. Ice skating in t-shirts is just... funny.  This is from my friend's Facebook:


----------



## trainman74 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> On the plus side, it was awesome watching everyone ice skating in Millennium Park when it first hit 63 degrees the other day. Ice skating in t-shirts is just... funny.


There's an outdoor ice skating rink that operates in downtown Los Angeles from mid-November through mid-January -- almost always plenty of T-shirts (and even shorts!).


----------



## caravanman (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi,

Yes I got a few pics of the ice skating, although your friends one showing the "bean" is better than mine!

Rain here in Portland although today, St Pat's day, has not been wet... yet!

Ed


----------



## TraneMan (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photos.

Did your SCA open the window for you to take photos outside? Love those shots!


----------



## jb64 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Ed,

I found that trying to post reports or blog en route to be much more challenging with coverage sometimes and sometimes not. I can't view facebook at work, so I haven't had a chance to view your pictures yet, but I will. Glad you are having good weather in San Francisco. If I couldn't have it I am glad someone did. We had great weather in chicago, too. Looking forward to hearing how the rest of your trip goes.


----------

